# New Hampshire Snow



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well finally looks like we're gonna get some snow to shove around here in southern NH...all i have to say is its about damn time . After a few teases with dustings and such it will be nice to get out and get to it .. And after that disaster of a ice storm this will be a nice change from trying to open roads back up from all the broken trees ..

Just thought I would chime in and start a little thread for us NH guys an gals...I gotta head out in a little bit to go chain up the pusher...should be a fun day tomorrow ...Get ready..

Be Good
Rob


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

I had fun today. Did my mother's place, opened the end of her (town) road as well, did some neighbors and my own of course, did the parking lot behind my house just for fun and practice...got a funny look from the town guy when he came through while I was pushing, but he waved and drove off. I'd forgotten how much fun it really is. 

Now I just need to find people who'll pay me...neighbors won't and my mother offered, as though I'd take money from her.


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Fun Fun ... Looks like there is another round coming in for tomorrow and then again on Sunday ... finally looks like winter is here . Will be nice to have a white christmas again this year , well as long as Im not stuck pushing during it anyway


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello fellow plow guys of NH!!! 
No power for 6 days ya that was a big ice storm. Looks like we are going to get a foot or so of snow today. I know we got alot of us plow guys here in NH so i hope more people chime in and KEEP US UP AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE!!!
If anyone needs another sub please call me 603 296 7250 or email [email protected]

I hope to see another year of snow like we had last year. I shoveled off alot of school roofs.
Come the end of the year there wasn't a shovel u could buy anywhere.
And yes plowing can be VERY fun LOL Tom

2003 Ford F 550 9 1/2 ft V Plow 
6 wheel drive with a triton V 10


----------



## nhtimba (Nov 9, 2008)

Well good to hear from some other NH guys...and your right on Im sure there are a bunch of us here bro..Yeah we must have got 10" or so fri-sat , I spent 20 hrs in the loader pushin pushin and pushin just in the one parking lot we do..

From the looks of all the forecasts Ive seen this morning its looking like 7-12" starting after 8am this morning going into the mid evening...so hope everyone got some rest I know I sure needed it  Gotta love back too back 10" + storms.. 

I'll bring the camera with me today get some pics...start a thread for us NH guys in the Storm Pics section....Oh hey one good thing it sure is gonna be a white christmas !!!


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

hello everyone from NH im from Milford. Been on here for a while just dont post much,david


----------



## NHJAKE (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello Everyone. I too am glad to see the white stuff! Really need the $$$. Good to see other NH guys on here. I'm here in Barnstead.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

lots of snow to play in today who needs help?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Salem NH here...was out all night and some leftovers (damned cars stuffed into driveways) today...then a 2 hour cleanup here at my own house...I need a break!


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like u got a break for this week.


----------

